# Computer fraudsters



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

A group of fraudsters are targeting Central Portugal at the moment. Someone phones, "Jimmy from Windows" or similar, telling you that there is a problem with your computer and they can solve it remotely. After giving them your bank details to pay, sums go missing from your account. I have no intention of falling for this scam but just wanted to warn people.


----------



## Aden'Soph (Aug 25, 2007)

*Dealing with Jimmy*

Just an idea ... but one way to deal with Jimmy from Windows is to do your internet surfing in Linux. For example check out (for free) :

Download Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu

This is one of the most popular alternatives and not at all technical; these Linux Windows alternatives duplicate everything Windows does, firstly safely re-partitioning the hard drive so you can continue using your favourite Windows programmes. But - like Apple Macs - they have far less viruses. 

You can trial them first without anything altering your hard drive ... working entirely in your RAM. Which is actually amongst the safest way to surf the internet as even if you had got a baddy or virus linking to you at the other end of the line - when you shut down you destroy it so leaving no damage to your computer. 

Firstly though we must all check we are not reading this message as the Administrator - with super powers which is what the viruses and Jimmy's look for. (Check in User Accounts in your Control Panel) If an Administrator immediately set up a standard non-priveliged user with no password so that you automatically boot into it. Much safer on the net and there is no need to be the Administrator anyway nowadays as long as you remember its password when loading software. 

Also *whilst in Control Panel check you do not have Remote Assistance set up* ... which will be the main route in for Jimmy's scam.

Then when Jimmy phones say you are checking his phone number on the internet ( whether or not it shows at your end) to scare him and / or otherwise just tell him you are a Linux User. 






Maggy Crawford said:


> A group of fraudsters are targeting Central Portugal at the moment. Someone phones, "Jimmy from Windows" or similar, telling you that there is a problem with your computer and they can solve it remotely. After giving them your bank details to pay, sums go missing from your account. I have no intention of falling for this scam but just wanted to warn people.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

These people try us about once a week, on our PT landline it shows as an anonymous number. You can have lots of fun wasting their time - last time I kept singing "la la la" like a deranged toddler until they hung up.


----------



## The Hog (Mar 8, 2013)

They are still at it, a friend of mine received two calls this evening. They are persistent! Fortunately my friend is well aware of wht they are up to and didn't give any information.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*



Aden'Soph said:


> Just an idea ... but one way to deal with Jimmy from Windows is to do your internet surfing in Linux. For example check out (for free) :
> 
> Download Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu
> 
> ...


Hello

We both have to agree about Ubuntu Linux. My brother set up our machines a number of years ago. While friends and family have problems we have had none nore do we expect to get any. It's so long ago that we used Windows we could not offer any help.

As Aden'Soph says why not give it a try, it's free, safe and secure.

Krystyna


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

They are also targetting South Africa. Friends of ours fell for it and made payment via Western Union only to find withdrawals being made form their bank account.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

notlongnow said:


> These people try us about once a week, on our PT landline it shows as an anonymous number. You can have lots of fun wasting their time - last time I kept singing "la la la" like a deranged toddler until they hung up.



Hubby starts talking Cantonese!!!


----------

